# Need help! Car won't start after installation!



## manslayer (Dec 22, 2009)

So I have a 1994 Acura Legend that was recently stolen and the subwoofers/amps were stolen, including the amp that was powering my speakers. So today I decided to run my speaker wire from where the amp was and wire them to the deck so I could listen to music. I did so and when I went to start the car, it wouldn't start. I tried to jump start it and nothing happened. I checked the voltage and it had a 12.7 volts, enough to start it. Then I disconnected the wires I just ran because the car started an hour earlier perfectly. Tried to start it and nothing happened. So, what is there for me to check now? Looked at the fuses under the hood and all were fine, looked at the ones in the side pannel and they were good. What could be wrong? When I turn the car to acc, nothing is on. I can turn on the lights and directrional and emergency flashers, but nothing else works. When i go to crank it, nothing happens at all. What is wrong?


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Look for an ignition or acc fuse somewhere you have blown. It will likely be a larger size square fuse and will be under the hood or in the kick panel. Let me put it to you like this..... it's a fuse, so rather than say "I checked them" go find the fuse you haven't found yet.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

could also be a relay got stuck, when u turn the key does the car make any "clicks"


----------



## Bruno Sardine (Dec 19, 2009)

If the battery's charged, then it's likely one of the big fuses or relays in the fuse box under the hood. I'd start there. I don't recall exactly, but is there another fuse box inside the car, like in a kick panel? If all else fails you might check that, too.


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

Long shot, a grounding wire to the ECU. That will f up your day.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

You probably popped the Ignition fuse.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

So when you turn the key to start (with the clutch in if it's a manual) there is no sound, no headlight dimming, no click, no nothing? Sounds like you blew either a fusable link or a big ignition fuse. Check voltage drop on all the fuses in the engine bay. Get yourself a wiring diagram to help with that  

So basically, I mirror what has already been said a couple times above. Voltage drop is the only way to see if a fuse is actually blown or not. Resistance test doesn't do it.


----------



## manslayer (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks guys, you're helping a lot. Tomorrow I'm going to go through every single fuse and check what could be blown. But, yes, when I turn the car "on" nothing happens at all. I get directionals and hazards and high beams and telescopic steering wheel to move, but nothing else.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Mtgrooves (Dec 14, 2009)

Check and make sure all the harnesses are plugged in at the fuse box I had one come loose on me today putting in a remote start and it F!!CKED my day all up at the shop!


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Concentrate on the ignition circuits. It seems like everything else is working.


----------



## apxdml (Oct 12, 2015)

Did you ever happen to figure out the problem? The same thing just happened to me, I installed a new Pioneer deck into my 96 Subaru then went on an hour long drive, when I came home I tried to lock the doors but couldn't because there was no power, none whatsoever...


----------

